# fun stuf... 2 inches of backfall



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

the house has settled so bad that behind that wall to the left and back is two inches too high. we have to raise all the drains and the floor to get fall...what a mess


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> the house has settled so bad that behind that wall to the left and back is two inches too high. we have to raise all the drains and the floor to get fall...what a mess



Is dat a fow inch sann tee on its side?:blink:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

its a four inch 90 with a 2inch heel. very similar but not a sani.exactly like what i took out in the first pic


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How were you able to stand on the wall like that?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt said:


> How were you able to stand on the wall like that?



Damn, great minds think alike buddy, didnt have the nerve to ask him that one.:laughing: I gotta check my code book on that sweep with the 2" on the heel. I say nay.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Those 2" 1/4 bends laying horizontal would surely not fly here though, unless it was a vent line, but if that is just a vent line, its a dry vent, which is also a no no here.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i had the homeowner there and she wanted it put back exactly as it came out because the house was settling so bad... hence the horrible pipe backfall.she didnt want to cut any more floor joists. and the call me spidey where i come from


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Top picture, HO comment,

"Sir, your chain thingy handle is pinching my ductwork.":laughing:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

and i rele dunno if that heel is to code honestly...kinda on the fence with it..haha


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> and i rele dunno if that heel is to code honestly...kinda on the fence with it..haha



At least you'll admit that, most would wanna argue or deny. I like your honesty.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Those 2" 1/4 bends laying horizontal would surely not fly here though, unless it was a vent line, but if that is just a vent line, its a dry vent, which is also a no no here.


so ud have to use 45's instead is what your saying? and thats a sink line thats gonna get auto vented. this is a very messed up house keep in mind. we had lots and lots of issues not only with the floors settling but the homeowner wudnt let us cut any walls or joists we didnt absolutley have too...lol


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The 2" vent for the water closet is where?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. i was just following orders on this job...but i would like to know if thats to code or not? just for craps and smirks...anyone know or can find out
.?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> so ud have to use 45's instead is what your saying? and thats a sink line thats gonna get auto vented. this is a very messed up house keep in mind. we had lots and lots of issues not only with the floors settling but the homeowner wudnt let us cut any walls or joists we didnt absolutley have too...lol



I would have used a sweep, but hell, 1/8 bends will work too.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Matt said:


> The 2" vent for the water closet is where?


 to the left directly after the fernco , on the other side of the wall, is the original cast 4" vent.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I would have used a sweep, but hell, 1/8 bends will work too.


 u mean a long sweep 90? idk yalls lingo round this here place. haha.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

degree fitting names around these parts refer to pressure fittings. Fractionized ( yes, that is my own f d up lil word) fittings refer to drainage. A sweep is what you refer to as a long 90. Cause it sweeps, know what im sayin?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

i guess i would have used a wye with a bushing in the end, looks like you had the space, but a 3" 90 doesn't meet the radius requirements to be on its side for drainage. maybe i'm not looking close enoough but whats that 3" supported by, the ceiling underneath?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

yeap! haha. so code says you could use long sweeps but not a normal 1/4 bends where i put those 1/4 bends in?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> i guess i would have used a wye with a bushing in the end, looks like you had the space, but a 3" 90 doesn't meet the radius requirements to be on its side for drainage. maybe i'm not looking close enoough but whats that 3" supported by, the ceiling underneath?


 the only thing we have supporting the pipes is a few specially placed 2/4s and some strap which will be plenty. thats not pictured. the pics were after we got the piping in.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

It is not a bad-looking job at all, considering the crappy conditions you had to work with. Thats just how it is in service and remodels. You got to work with what is there, its not like new con, where you can draw up everything from the plans and start from scratch.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

its deff much better than the galvanized 1/4 bends that are in that wall. haha. this whole room was stopped up and sinking. the basement has been resupported so hopefully all of this work will not sick like the prior plumbing did.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Just remember there are a lot of us here that are critical, yet we don't show our work.............


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Just remember there are a lot of us here that are critical, yet we don't show our work.............


i show plenty. Remember my shiny lil trap/vent code violation pics of the glass bowl sink?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> i had the homeowner there and she wanted it put back exactly as it came out because the house was settling so bad... hence the horrible pipe backfall.she didnt want to cut any more floor joists. and the call me spidey where i come from


 
You could have just cut all of what's left of the hacked up joists out completely, they aren't doing anything anyways. 


That heel outlet wouldn't work here, it can't carry water. I think I'd just have used a combo with a bushing.




Paul


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

The code violations begin to form a list. Gotta love these olde thyme house re-pipes... it's like being between a rock and a hard place at the best of times. But even if the tub still gurgles it'll prolly work for another 65 yrs.

Cover it up, quick! :whistling:


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

*Remodels*

Remodels can be tough. The low heel inlet on it's side would not fly in here. Y and 45 (combo) bushed in back to catch the 2". Definently Long sweeps for that Lav. Lools like they would have easily fit and facilitated future rodding. Shield ferco (proflex) for the transition.:yes:

If that toilet vent is after the ferco, drainage is going to pull air through the lav / wet vent through the sink anyway.

3/4


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> You could have just cut all of what's left of the hacked up joists out completely, they aren't doing anything anyways.
> 
> 
> That heel outlet wouldn't work here, it can't carry water. I think I'd just have used a combo with a bushing.
> ...


Interesting. Here, I think the heel has to be wet. Can't be on its side, though.

And is it an inlet or an outlet?

I've always called it a heel inlet??


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You say tomato, I say 4"x2"x4" santee. FAIL!



younger-plumber said:


> its a four inch 90 with a 2inch heel. very similar but not a sani.exactly like what i took out in the first pic


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would have used a 4" combo with a 4x2 bushing in the top leg instead of that santee. I would have used sweeps instead of 1/4 bends.

What ever, it's in now. get paid and get laid. Just don't do it again 



younger-plumber said:


> so ud have to use 45's instead is what your saying? and thats a sink line thats gonna get auto vented. this is a very messed up house keep in mind. we had lots and lots of issues not only with the floors settling but the homeowner wudnt let us cut any walls or joists we didnt absolutley have too...lol


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

That 4" heel inlet 90 would never fly here..

I would have reduced the 4" at the CI to 3", it would have bought a little more space. I also would have used a combo fitting in the place of that 90


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Just remember there are a lot of us here that are critical, yet we don't show our work.............


Just remember I try to claim some of the crappiest work ever posted on this forum as mine even though its not! :laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> i guess i would have used a wye with a bushing in the end, looks like you had the space, but a 3" 90 doesn't meet the radius requirements to be on its side for drainage. maybe i'm not looking close enoough but whats that 3" supported by, the ceiling underneath?


Here you can't use a bushing on drainage piping only venting. could use a reducing coupling.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

No offense but it looks like any other handyman job Ive seen where they just copy the old layout with new pvc fittings, and extra sloppy solvent welds with a bunch of primer showing.


----------

